# My foster girl, Raven



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

I wasnt sure where to post this, so here it is:

I have a guest staying with me for a few weeks. I had to go to theshelter today to pick up Herman and Winnie to take to Katie. Next weekIm taking my Lucy to Lansing to get spayed, so I thought Id take one ofthe shelter bunnies with me. 

Her name is Raven and shes a big black girl. She was a stray who wastaken and brought to the shelter. Shes staying with me until the spaynext Wednesday and then for a week or so during recovery.

Shes very very shy, so I dont want to scare her and take her pic. Rightnow shes hiding behind her cage with her head under a blanket!

Heres her pics from petfinder:

http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/MI382/MI382.7647277-3-x.jpg
http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/MI382/MI382.7647277-1-x.jpg

Isnt she pretty?!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh...look at those precious ears and that face....

If she wasn't so shy - I'd say give her a hug from Tiny.....she's adorable!

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, Haley! She sure isbeautiful! I'm getting really jealous of all you getting morebuns! Oh, just wait til we move :wink. Two justdoesn't seem like enough. How long was she at theshelter? Poor baby. Is that where she will go backto after her recovery? How did they allow you to keep her fornow?


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

Im not sure how long shes been there. I think afew months. Black bunnies are one of the hardest to adopt out. Combinethat with her size (7-8 pounds) which makes her even less adoptable.

She will go back to the shelter after shes recovered. I can basicallykeep her for as long as I like, fostering. They have over 65 rabbits sotheyre always happy when one can stay in a home for a while, it lessensthe load and allows the bunny to be socialized more.

I just feel bad bc shes so terrified!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2007)

Sure wouldn't be hard for someone like me toadopt, my first bun was black (as you probably know) and I love bigbuns! I wonder why black is hard to adopt, that's weird.

I sure hope she calms down and realizes what a wonderful place she'sin. She'll really be upset after her spay :shock:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2007)

Haley, she's beautiful. 

Maybe Basil and Max will fall in love with her,so then you don't have to bring her back to the shelter.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

She's beautiful,and look at those big beautiful ears!

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww! So not keeping this one?


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

oh, she is cute! i don't know why people don'town more black and REW rabbits, i think they are the cutest! i mean,how can you not love a glossy black coat on a rabbit. . .?? i am sureshe will love being at your house as a guest!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2007)

What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 11, 2007)

It's not just REW's, it's white rabbits ingeneral, BEWs may be the special case because of teir pretty blue eyesthat people adore. Look at Spice, I got him at 3-4 months old, he wasthe last of his litter to go because no one wanted a white rabbit (he'sactually lightly harlequin marked but is mainly white).

But she's a beauty Haley! Just wait until you fall head over heals for her too...


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Maybe Basil and Max will fall in love with her,sothen you don't have to bring her back to the shelter.


Oh No No No No No! No more bunnies for Haley


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Isnt she pretty?!




She sure is!!!


----------



## bluebird (Jan 12, 2007)

beautiful big bunny.thats strange who knows why but i get more requests for white or mostly white rabbits.i love black.bluebird


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 12, 2007)

Aww she's beautiful! You'll give her a greatfoster home Haley, I hope her spay goes well and she gets a great newpermanent home soon.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 12, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> oh,she is cute! i don't know why people don't own more black and REWrabbits, i think they are the cutest! i mean, how can you not love aglossy black coat on a rabbit. . .?? i am sure she will love being atyour house as a guest!


Me too, black bunnies and REWs are the best!!!! :bunnydance:

not that I'm biased or anything...:whistling

But Haley, she is certainly beautiful, I just loveher big ears!! How great of you to foster the poor girl!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2007)

That is why I wanted Connor such a ebony darling.


----------



## MaevePotter (Jan 21, 2007)

wow she looks like she had some belgium hare in her!


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

Im not sure of her breed, but she seems so bigto me! All mine are under 5 lbs, and shes about 8. It doesnt seem thatmuch bigger, but it is 

Heres some more pics of this sweet girl. I never knew how hard it was to take a good pic of a black bunny!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow...she's bee-u-ti-ful!!! 

I'm smitten (as I always am with buns that enter your home).


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Imnot sure of her breed, but she seems so big to me! All mine are under 5lbs, and shes about 8. It doesnt seem that much bigger, but it is
> 
> Heres some more pics of this sweet girl. I never knew how hard it was to take a good pic of a black bunny!




she sure is cute. . .looks like a new zealand mix to me, but i am no expert. . .

and yes, black buns are VERY hard to get good photos, i take maybe 3times as many pics of winnie as what i post. . .but it looks like youdid just fine, i mean, look at that face!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

And those beautiful ears!!! :inlove:
*
katt wrote: *


> *Haleywrote: *
> 
> 
> > Im not sure of her breed, but she seems so big to me!All mine are under 5 lbs, and shes about 8. It doesnt seem that muchbigger, but it is
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Jan 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Heres some more pics of this sweet girl. I never knew howhard it was to take a good pic of a black bunny!


Oh yeah....and I have 2!!!But I wouldn't change them for the world!!!

She is so beautiful:inlove:, I love black rabbits sooooo much (had youguessed?!), I always have, we spent about a month trying to find ablack rabbit (and we ended up getting a black rexy!)


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

I got some great video of Raven last night! She was a binkying queen! Heres one:

*//http://s78.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/j110/haleyhanna/<WBR>?action=view&current=Binkies.flv*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2007)

Haley, what a beautiful Bunny. So are you going to keep her? A girlfriend for Basil and Max!

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree... why not make it 5?! LOL. She is super cute and looks so sweet!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah come on Haley, what&#39;s one more!I think 5 is the _perfect_ number of bunnies

That&#39;s a great video of Raven, she&#39;s soo beautiful:bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2007)

Great video! She&#39;s such a lovely girl. I was thinking the same thing as the other girls, why not bond her with Max and Basil?

I think Oberon&#39;s in love.:bunnyheart


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Oberon and Raven would look great together!:bunnyheart Take it from me, a black bunny and a white bunny together looks so cute!! They&#39;re like opposites!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh I know, Michaela! Julie, from SRR who I&#39;m fostering Oberon for, has a beautiful black New Zealand girl. She&#39;s actually one I had been mooning over when I was looking for a boyfriend for Mocha almost two years ago. Maybe if he doesn&#39;t work out here I can convince her to try them as a pair. Doubtful as she has a very full house, but always worth a try!


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

I really wish I could keep her, but I just cant. :sad:

It breaks my heart because she was turned looseon the streets of Ann Arbor and is terrified of people. She has really opened up to me and it kills me to have to take her back. 

But Max is still pretty sick and I just dont want to upset him at all.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2007)

don&#39;t feel bad haley if you can&#39;t keep her, just remember that you are giving her time in a loving home and that you are helping adjust her into a bunny that isn&#39;t afraid of people and it will help herfind a new great home that will love her forever. you know when another rabbit is simply going to be to much to take on, and right now you are giving her something that many shelter buns don&#39;t get: a chance to see that there is more then hate and pain in this world. . .that there is someone out there that cares about them.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, I completely agree...

Don&#39;t feel bad, Hun...you&#39;re paving the way for a GREAT home for her with her calming down and knowing that there are wonderful, loving people out there.

I will keep her and you and your other babies in my prayers. 
*
katt wrote: *


> don&#39;t feel bad haley if you can&#39;t keep her, just remember that you are giving her time in a loving home and that you are helping adjust her into a bunny that isn&#39;t afraid of people and it will help herfind a new great home that will love her forever. you know when another rabbit is simply going to be to much to take on, and right now you are giving her something that many shelter buns don&#39;t get: a chance to see that there is more then hate and pain in this world. . .that there is someone out there that cares about them.


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks guys :hug:

I keep telling myself exactly what you both said. Its so good for her to stay in a home where someone can love on her and let her know its okay to let her guard down around people. Even if its only for a few weeks its so good for these bunnies to have someone love and spoil them.:hug2:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Haley I&#39;m sorry if I made you feel bad! I didn&#39;t mean it!!:imsorry:

I think you&#39;re doing a great job fostering her!:hug1 She&#39;s lucky to be with you!


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oh Haley I&#39;m sorry if I made you feel bad! I didn&#39;t mean it!!


 Oh No, not at all Michaela! I have been thinking to myself this whole time that I wish I could keep her, but I just cant. And I figure I can keep fostering bunnies for the shelter every once in a while so that lots of bunnies have a chance to feel what its like to be a spoiled bunny in a loving home. If I dont keep her I can help more that way


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2007)

This sort of reminds me of one of the Star Trek movies where they talk about the need of the many outweighing the need of the one (or something like that).

I think fostering is an awesome thing and you are helping her. I think that a well-loved rabbit can go from one home to another and adjust fairly well and she is fairly young.

My concern is when I have bought older rabbits - 2 to 3 years old - and they come here and you can see in their eyes the feeling of betrayal (even if they were just used for breeding). It isn&#39;t in all of them - but some of the ones who tend to have a more sensitive nature. I&#39;ve watched aggressive bunnies who were aggressive because of their hurt - become spoiled rotten love-bunnies....

So think taking in a rabbit and giving it love can really help it prepare for its "lifetime" home...and to be able to help many of them over a lifetime - is awesome.

Peg*


Haley wrote*


> If I dont keep her I can help more that way


----------



## Blyre (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodness, but that is one adorable bunny. Pics like that make me want to expand my herd....hehe

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, Byre youre not too far from Michigan, ya know!


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> My concern is when I have bought older rabbits - 2 to 3 years old - and they come here and you can see in their eyes the feeling of betrayal (even if they were just used for breeding).





> So think taking in a rabbit and giving it love can really help it prepare for its "lifetime" home...and to be able to help many of them over a lifetime - is awesome.


 Thats what hurts me with this one. She was turned loose on the world and doesnt really trust anyone. I dont want her to think Im turning her out because I dont want her or something 

Usually, when you foster its for a while..until the bunny can find a new home. This was an unusual case bc of her spay. I just hate to have to take her back to the shelter..but with school and work and max its just not possible right now


----------



## Blyre (Jan 29, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Well, Byre youre not too far from Michigan, ya know!


 Send me directions and I&#39;ll even bring the girls 

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2007)

We may have found her a home! Someone isinterested in a black female! I emailed them today. Im really hopingshe can find a wonderful home. I hate to see her go back to the shelter


----------



## Michaela (Feb 9, 2007)

I hope it all goes well!!:elephant: She deserves a good home. 

Good luck!


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 9, 2007)

Sending my adoption vibes...

:goodluckto her!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

:bunnydance:Good luck!:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's sending good adoption vibes for her!! 

:goodluckleaseplease::heartbeat:

I hope she finds her wonderful forever home!!  She's so wonderful, how would she NOT??


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

So we're meeting up with thiscouple on Friday who is interested in Raven. 

Im nervous he might think Raven is too big. He has ayoungbunny he adopted from the shelter who is only a few months old. Ravenis gonna look like a monster to him  She will get to meet his littleguy as well. I hope she is nice to him.

Everyone send lots of good thoughts our way. I really want her to have a loving home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh we will. 

Good luck princess!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2007)

I get two responses when folks see Tiny.

"Oh my...will he hurt me?"

and 

"Oh my...can I go pet him?"

His size either frightens them - or fascinates them. If they're used to animals at all - he normally fascinates them..

I'll keep my fingers crossed and be praying for Raven!

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Im nervous he might thinkRaven is too big. He has ayoung bunny he adopted from theshelter who is only a few months old. Raven is gonna look like amonster to him  She will get to meet his little guy as well. I hopeshe is nice to him.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck, Raven! :clover:

I don't see how he couldn't love her!


----------



## Haley (Feb 16, 2007)

So we met a couple today who was interested inadopting a bunny to bond with their boy. They brought him to theshelter and met Raven and it went great!

They have a little angora/lop guy, so he's a bit smaller than Raven,but they were great together. He was kind of over-excited and washumping her like crazy, but she just let him. Shes such a wonderfulgirl. They took her home to foster her for a while with thehopes of adopting if they fully bond. 

Im so happy and I hope it works out. They seemed like areally wonderful couple and I know they would give her a lovinghome. I told them about the site too, so I hope they join!

This was just great news after having a bad day with poor little Max...Raven isa very lucky girl.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh yay,that really is awesome news!,i'm so happyfor Raven,and fingers crossed that everything works out and she gets tostay at her forever home 

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

I just got an email from the couple. Apparentlythey are getting along great! Raven made fast friends with their boyand they were even able to stay together overnight. They are fullybonded!

Im so happy because they want to have their boy and Raven have freeroam in the house! I guess right now they have a NIC pen in one room,but since both are so great with litter habits they can have more space!

This really makes me feel good about fostering. Its nice to take arabbit who is scared and timid and help them to learn to love and trustpeople. Makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations Haley! That's great. :great:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh Haley - this is just so awesome!

I'm so happy for you - and Raven!

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

Yay! :colors:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

I needed some good news. I am so glad to hear this.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 18, 2007)

:woohoo

Wonderful news!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Raven! :great:


----------

